# A couple of Coelogyne, Grammatophyllum and Renanthera



## hardy (Oct 23, 2010)

Some photos to share 
Coelogyne pandurata, it has a scent like ylang-ylang











Coelogyne dayana, some plants have flowers intensely fragrant like banana; unfortunately mine does not 











Grammatophyllum scriptum var. citrinum






Renanthera Kalsom, first blooming seedling. It took seven years from flask. Kalsom is a female name in Malay. I think this hybrid must have been made in Singapore or Malaysia.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 23, 2010)

I love that Renanthera.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice... Love pandurata, one of my favourite species..  I'm curious, do you usually grow your grammatophyllums like that? Just lay the bulbs on the benches..? I HAD R. Kalsom too, but it got crown rot and died..


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2010)

Paphioboy, that group of grammatophyllum are on a sick bench. They were growing in clay pots with charcoal and treefern chunks, but had rot problems. My dad had to unpot most of them and put them bare on the bench to save these. Our rainy season is just too wet!

We had at least 60 of Ren. Kalsom from flask, last holiday I did a count and only a dozen remained...


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 23, 2010)

I think treefern is too wet for grammatophyllum. I use large pieces of charcoal and broken brick for scriptum and related hybrids, in large plastic pots. I prefer not to use clay pots as the roots are often damaged when repoting and they really do not like that, from my experience... Damaged roots will not heal and they just die off.


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't see the pictures. I just get a box with a red "x". : (


----------



## paphreek (Oct 23, 2010)

I get no pictures, either


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry for that, I've edited the link. 



paphioboy said:


> I think treefern is too wet for grammatophyllum. I use large pieces of charcoal and broken brick for scriptum and related hybrids, in large plastic pots. I prefer not to use clay pots as the roots are often damaged when repoting and they really do not like that, from my experience... Damaged roots will not heal and they just die off.



Thanks paphioboy for all the info!  Yes, I think the bulb rot always starts from the base, so I guess it comes from the roots. When they're small they're so easy, but when the pseudobulbs became huge, they rot so easily. My oh my, when those big bulbs rot you can actually see them ferment and and boil within! Plus some fizzy sound


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2010)

I see the photos now. Thanks! That Renanthera is stunning! Wow!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 24, 2010)

> Thanks paphioboy for all the info! Yes, I think the bulb rot always starts from the base, so I guess it comes from the roots. When they're small they're so easy, but when the pseudobulbs became huge, they rot so easily. My oh my, when those big bulbs rot you can actually see them ferment and and boil within! Plus some fizzy sound



I agree. The mature bulbs seem to be quite prone to the black rot. The bulbs become gross and ooze black stinky liquid. I have a feeling that mature plants should be grown much drier than seedlings...


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful variety of orchids in bloom together!
Sounds like the perfume tree is very desirable to have nearby, do you?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2010)

Great pics of very beautiful flowers!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 24, 2010)

I just found out grammatophyllums need a rest period after finished growing the newest bulbs  No wonder I have problem growing these things...


----------



## hardy (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, then maybe they should be grown like the catasetiinae. Thanks, Paphioboy.



Clark said:


> Beautiful variety of orchids in bloom together!
> Sounds like the perfume tree is very desirable to have nearby, do you?



Thank you. Do you mean ylang-ylang tree? Actually I don't really like that scent, but there are a couple of plumeria trees in my yard and I love them


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

hardy said:


> Some photos to share
> Coelogyne pandurata, it has a scent like ylang-ylang



Isn't that the name of a Panda bear!? oke:
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## hardy (Oct 26, 2010)

Eric, I think her name is Yang Yang :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

But an orchid scented like a panda!! :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 26, 2010)

> But an orchid scented like a panda!!



Erm, I don't think I will like that...  oke:

Wang Wang and Funi are at the Adelaide zoo now..


----------



## Clark (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes Hardy. 
When googled, ylang-ylang=perfume tree.


----------

